# call at



## Ali Smith

שלום

How do you say "call at [phone number]" in Hebrew? I'm guessing _letalfen le-[phone number]_.

_efshar letalfen li le-mispar efes arba shomne shes khamesh shalosh shtayim arba akhat. toda._

Is _mispar_ necessary or can it be omitted?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## slus

Lehitkasher
Mispar is not necessary


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you! Actually, I am pretty sure I heard a native speaker use _letalfen_ in this context.

If I did decide to use _mispar_, would it be preceded by _le_ or _la_?

efshar letalfen li le-mispar efes arba shomne shes khamesh shalosh shtayim arba akhat. toda.
efshar letalfen li la-mispar efes arba shomne shes khamesh shalosh shtayim arba akhat. toda.


----------



## slus

You can use letalfen (some even say letalpen), but lehitkashar is more common.

Anyway - lehitkasher / letalfen elay, not li.

If you use mispar, it should be la-mispar, because it's a specific number, but it's better to say:

Efshar lehitkasher elay le efes arba shomne shesh khamesh shalosh shtayim arba akhat.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you! I listened to the recording several times, and I'm sure the Israeli said _efshar letalfen li la-mispar..._
I wasn't sure whether it was _la-mispar_ or _li-mispar_, but now I know, thanks to you! 
But I'm puzzled by the fact that he used "li" before it!


----------



## slus

Are you sure they were a native speaker?


----------



## Ali Smith

Yes, because I got it from Pimsleur Hebrew. Why? Does his sentence sound unidiomatic to you?


----------



## slus

Yes. It sounds weird or artificial.


----------



## bazq

There are people who say תצלצל *לי*, while the vast majority prefers תצלצל *אליי *and considers the former totally ungrammatical.
If it helps, all the people I've met who say לי are in their 60's.

Use תתקשר אליי, תצלצל אליי, תטלפן אליי ,not לי.


----------

